# New to this and so hopeless.



## Melissa Lady (May 3, 2013)

Hi there, I'm a 20 year old female who is most likely about to be diagnosed with IBS. I went through all the blood tests, breath tests, stool tests, and now even an endoscopy and colonoscopy. They can't find anything so my doctor is going to call it IBS if the biopsies come back normal. I'm guessing I have what you guys call Post Infectious IBS and it alternates between D and C. Pretty much I got food poisoning, possibly twice in the same month, and never seemed to get better. My mother had the same symptoms a few years back and they never found anything, but she was lucky and it went away in a year's time.

What kind of diet should you have for IBS-A? Or PI IBS for the matter...

No matter what I eat I can't escape it. Is there hope?

I'm losing my job and failing my classes because I just can't seem to get out of the house most days. My symptoms feel so severe sometimes that I think it can't possibly be qualified as IBS. I get dizzy, nauseous, fever, tunnel vision, fainting, diarrhea, constipation, heat flashes, and I'm just down right miserable. I've tried Donnatal but I can't work well with it. I tried Hyoscyamine and I still me feel like I have to really go but I can't. I had to get on Zofran after a bout of nausea and heat flashes that would have had me at the ER if I hadn't been too embarrassed to go. But Zofran treats one thing and makes something else work. So I end up carrying around all these medicines until it gets bad then I choose which one to risk.

From day 1 my doctor said IBS after I gave him all these symptoms and I didn't like it. He doesn't seem to listen. He won't answer my calls or questions. I want to see someone else but I've already gone through so many tests with him. Like hell I'll have another colonoscopy.

Even if it's just IBS in the end, it's not "Just" IBS.


----------



## Melissa Lady (May 3, 2013)

I posted this twice. Sorry!


----------



## horridguts (Apr 30, 2013)

Doctors are useless at treating ibs, as you are learning. Once you get your diagnosis finalised you will have to do as much research as you can and try several different things.

The good thing is I think the PI form of ibs *does* tend to go away, as it did in your mother's case.

Since the cause in your instance is bacterial disruption, I would suggest as a first port of call that you 1) get tested for SIBO. If your current doctor won't do it, go to another doctor. Don't bug them with your fears and questions, they don't want to hear it and they'll just write you off as crazy. Learn what tests you need, and just calmly ask for them. 2) Get on some probiotics. A lot of the commercial preps are of pour quality, so you might look at increasing your intake of probiotic foods such as natural yoghurt, kefir, fermented food (natural sauerkraut, although the cabbage will probably bother your guts) or natural pickles.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

I do agree with the sauerkraut but take it easy to start with - one teaspoon a day and build up to a tablespoon.

Cut out all sugar and all grains. Limit starchy veg for a few weeks but eat well-cooked leafy veg. (Use the cooking water in soup/gravy.) Eat fat - but absolutely no vegetabe oils except coconut oil - which is good against pathogens.

Get the sun for a while without sunscreen but don't burn. This will max your vitamin D levels.


----------

